# Gas shortages in New Mexico ...



## precaud (Feb 4, 2011)

Makes you glad you don't need it to stay warm.

http://newmexicoindependent.com/68766/gov-declares-state-of-emergency-due-to-gas-shortage-cold#

With all the NG this state produces, it's hard to imagine how there can be shortages.


----------



## jimbom (Feb 4, 2011)

I was very surprised to read this.  I am not in the know, but my impression is the gas systems operate off of natural gas fueled pumps and generators.  So they are not tied to the electric grid.  Apparently, I am wrong.  I had intimate knowledge of the municipal utility system in my town for a few years.  Our supplier added a fuel charge to the bill to pay for the gas those generators and pumps used to move the product to our town.  The more reason to be on wood.  Hope everyone in the cold finds a warm place and things get back to normal quickly.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey Pre- I read this today, was gonna PM to see if you were affected. Last report I heard, they were starting to get some counties back on-line. Texas was pulling a lot of volumn from you guy's I guess.


----------



## precaud (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey Beetle, I'm fine, thanks. I only use gas for cooking and hot water.

Those greedy Texans, taking all our NG!  

But what happens to all the gas from the Four Corners area? Big production up there. Maybe it's going to... Colorado?!?!  ;-)


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 4, 2011)

precaud everybody knows that the sole function of New Mexico is to keep Texas from attacking Arizona.  :coolsmirk:


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Feb 4, 2011)

Probably, since they shut our wells down. But that's OK, right? I mean, we don't suck like Texas does. :lol:


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 4, 2011)

Ah yes. That special love that Coloradans have for Texans.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry Precaud and BB, didn't mean to send this to the Ash Can. Feel free to delete that post.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Feb 4, 2011)

And yeah BB, I express my "Love" daily while communting to work. Sign language works best.


----------



## tpikaart (Feb 4, 2011)

No school tomorrow (3rd day off in a row!)

Apparently NM gas is experiencing a shortage and pressure problems.  Governor wants everyone to stay home and turn the heat down below 60.
-23 here in Gallup last night, looks like -16 or so tonight.  25,000 folks will have no gas tonight.  That's a lot of busted H20 pipes.  

Last night I turned the boiler on to make sure we didn't pop any pipes (have the aqua-stat turned down to 100, so it just sends some warm water around
to keep the pipes from freezing.  Tonight I think we'll leave it off, but I'll stay up late and crank the stove for a while.

Close the schools and stay at home--I'm cool with that, but I wonder if she's got the b@lls to close the malls and Walmarts!  Probably not.  

Come on over for some stove top breakfast and coffee--if I can find my camping percolator!


----------



## Jimbob (Feb 4, 2011)

It happened here in Jan 2004. Temperature at the time was -40C
Gas wasn't working for over 12 hours. It's mentioned briefly near the end of this news article:
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/manitoba/story/2008/09/03/morden-gas.html

It didn't affect the wife and I because we don't use gas.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Feb 4, 2011)

Unfortunatly - or maybe fortunatly - I can't find pictures for this gas accident http://www.nytimes.com/1990/03/16/nyregion/explosion-in-rural-hamlet-raises-troubling-questions.html

I was there a year or two later and it was eiery to see blackened ground and gone trees where the fireball had rolled down the road.

Hey, I got a great idea!! Let's go to the South Pole - last place left we haven't destroyed on outr home - and start drilling holes in the planet. :coolhmm:


----------



## precaud (Feb 4, 2011)

Beetle-Kill said:
			
		

> Probably, since they shut our wells down. But that's OK, right? I mean, we don't suck like Texas does. :lol:



We love our neighbors to the north. And with our budget shortfall this year, they need to sell the gas. Let the people freeze - there are bills to pay!


----------



## precaud (Feb 4, 2011)

Beetle-Kill said:
			
		

> Sorry Precaud and BB, didn't mean to send this to the Ash Can. Feel free to delete that post.



No apology needed, BB moved it so he could reignite these old antagonies (is that a word?).

AZ and TX have a lot more in common than the popular wisdom admits...


----------



## Shari (Feb 4, 2011)

"Some 25,000 New Mexicans were without natural gas after a freeze in west Texas led to rolling power outages that interrupted electricity to natural-gas compressor stations."

Read the rest of the article here:  http://www.santafenewmexican.com/Local News/Gas-shortage-cuts-heat-for-25-000


(I see that url didn't work, so here's another option:  http://tinyurl.com/6zcdnxw )

I wonder how many New Mexicans heat with a woodstove?

(Moderator:  If you feel this should be moved to the ash can forum feel free to do so.)


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 4, 2011)

precaud said:
			
		

> Beetle-Kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Not me. I didn't move it.  :-S


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 4, 2011)

There is already a big hole.  See the "Holy Earth Theory"  You can like fly right in there and meet elves.


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 4, 2011)

woo hoo, 19th thread about this!


----------



## tpikaart (Feb 4, 2011)

I posted about this--but maybe since I speculated on wether or not the governor would close the malls (as she did the school!) my post got booted!
too political?  

Lots of wood heat in NM!  We're warm and toasty after a night of -23 (wednesday) and -10 (last night.)  Just turned the boiler on once each night
to keep some hott water circulating in the pipes. 

Thinking of having a gas-free breakfast and inviting the neighborhood.  Got to clean things up first though--2 consecutive snow days and lots
of neighborhood kids in and out of the house has mad for quite a mess!


----------



## Shari (Feb 4, 2011)

Well... sorry as it seems my post is a duplicate but I didn't post it in the ash can.

Kindly ignore if my post offends.


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm offended to the point where I am gonna blame Bush.  I'll be right back.


----------



## oldspark (Feb 4, 2011)

Franks said:
			
		

> I'm offended to the point where I am gonna blame Bush.  I'll be right back.


 Which one?


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 4, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Franks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Barbara.


----------



## oldspark (Feb 4, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> oldspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You read my mind!


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 4, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Franks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does it matter? if you jumble up the letters it spells Satan....no wait it spell Shub, i was way off on that one.


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 4, 2011)

Funny how close Shub really is.


----------



## precaud (Feb 5, 2011)

JimboM said:
			
		

> I was very surprised to read this.  I am not in the know, but my impression is the gas systems operate off of natural gas fueled pumps and generators.  So they are not tied to the electric grid.



Jimbo, I chatted with a former head of the NM energy dep't tonight, and he confirmed that the pumps are indeed electric...


----------



## begreen (Feb 5, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> precaud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did, sorry for the confusion. Good thread, but it isn't directly wood or hearth related. I wasn't sure where was best. Moved to the Green Room with link to It's a Gas.


----------



## Alan Gage (Feb 5, 2011)

Whenever I hear about "rolling blackouts" now I can't help but wonder if it's like the BS that went on in California in the early 2000's. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_electricity_crisis

Makes you proud to live in a capitalistic country. :red: 

Alan


----------

